# Strange Clutch Noise..



## VernLaw (Aug 3, 2007)

Has anyone else noticed a strange whine occasionally when they shift? (6M obviously) I usually get it on the 2-3 or 3-4 shift, and it occurs after I lift my foot to allow it to engage, very near the top of the pedal range.

It is a 1 to 1 1/2 second note that rises in pitch and then goes silent, and it does not do it all the time, so there is no way the dealer will ever figure it out. It seems to happen at fairly low RPMs (2.5-3K at shift) and just normal driving. Any idea?? Experiences?? :confused


----------



## gtoforspeed (May 19, 2007)

does it happen if you just rev up a little in N too?


----------



## VernLaw (Aug 3, 2007)

No, but I do have a whine at startup (loud to me, the dealership checked it out and wrote it up as 'normal operation'). And my a/c compressor is a lot louder than it should be sometimes too, but it is not on when I get the clutch noise. (Everything under the hood on my car sounds wierd to me, I guess b/c I am so used to Fords and maybe Ford accesories are quieter or something).

As for the clutch whine, the best I can describe it is: After I release the clutch in 3rd or 4th, and start to step on the gas, it makes the whine. The whine quickly increases in pitch and disappears after 1 or 2 seconds. It seems to go away quicker if you throttle down harder...I hate intermittent crap like this.


----------



## gtoforspeed (May 19, 2007)

ya, i have a noise similar to what you have. At the dealership they have selective hearing. the first time i took it in one of the guys said that he heard it but then he had to get a more experienced tec to check it out. they came back and told me that there was no noise and the original guy then told me that he never heard any noise, even though we both knew that was BS. I brought it back the next weekend and it took a little but i got the goat to repeat the noise and it was very obvious. He claimed he couldnt hear it though. My AC makes some wiered noses too sometimes. And as far as your fords being quieter... thats because its broken down and the engine isnt running


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

VernLaw said:


> No, but I do have a whine at startup (loud to me, the dealership checked it out and wrote it up as 'normal operation'). And my a/c compressor is a lot louder than it should be sometimes too, but it is not on when I get the clutch noise. (Everything under the hood on my car sounds wierd to me, I guess b/c I am so used to Fords and maybe Ford accesories are quieter or something).
> 
> As for the clutch whine, the best I can describe it is: After I release the clutch in 3rd or 4th, and start to step on the gas, it makes the whine. The whine quickly increases in pitch and disappears after 1 or 2 seconds. It seems to go away quicker if you throttle down harder...I hate intermittent crap like this.


When you describe the whine when you release the clutch in 3rd or 4th gear and step on the gas and hear a whine..you maybe hearing rear end whine. When you throttle harder you don't hear it because of engine noise or you get over about 55mph. If you take your foot off the gas pedal does the whine stop, only to whine again when you depress the gas pedal? 

You may be aware of the rear end whine issues if not, the whine is noticeable around 45mph to 55mph. When you are in 3rd and 4th gears are you about that mph? 

The whine from the rear upon start up of the car indicates it may not be rear end whine though. Whine at start-up is not normal. IMO your dealer is dismissing this so they do not have to go searching for it. Maybe it's an intake problem? The A/C's are notorious for emitting some noise, mine makes a slight "whirly" sound sometimes when I first turn it on, but stops. I hear no abnormal noises coming from my engine bay when idling. I'd try another dealer.


----------



## ELP_JC (Jan 9, 2007)

My question is what part of the clutch can 'whine' when engaged??? Only the bearing, but it's unloaded when clutch is engaged. Even more bizarre is the narrow rpm range described. 
I say it's something else as well, but have no idea what. Good luck.
JC


----------



## VernLaw (Aug 3, 2007)

GTO JUDGE said:


> When you describe the whine when you release the clutch in 3rd or 4th gear and step on the gas and hear a whine..you maybe hearing rear end whine. When you throttle harder you don't hear it because of engine noise or you get over about 55mph. If you take your foot off the gas pedal does the whine stop, only to whine again when you depress the gas pedal?
> 
> You may be aware of the rear end whine issues if not, the whine is noticeable around 45mph to 55mph. When you are in 3rd and 4th gears are you about that mph?
> 
> The whine from the rear upon start up of the car indicates it may not be rear end whine though. Whine at start-up is not normal. IMO your dealer is dismissing this so they do not have to go searching for it. Maybe it's an intake problem? The A/C's are notorious for emitting some noise, mine makes a slight "whirly" sound sometimes when I first turn it on, but stops. I hear no abnormal noises coming from my engine bay when idling. I'd try another dealer.


You describe the A/C noise exactly! It is a "whirly" noise that comes on at startup and then goes away. However, occasionally it will make the noise after startup, as when cutting on the A/C, but it still will usually go away within a few minutes. The dealer states this is 'normal', and if you also have this noise then I guess I have to accept it as such. 

As for the rear-end whine, it is usually at lower speeds then what you describe..around 15-20 mph, so it must be some other animal.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

VernLaw said:


> You describe the A/C noise exactly! It is a "whirly" noise that comes on at startup and then goes away. However, occasionally it will make the noise after startup, as when cutting on the A/C, but it still will usually go away within a few minutes. The dealer states this is 'normal', and if you also have this noise then I guess I have to accept it as such.
> 
> As for the rear-end whine, it is usually at lower speeds then what you describe..around 15-20 mph, so it must be some other animal.


The A/C noise is noticeable on my service writer's GTO as well. When I first reported this they put a new fan in but the noise persisted. I was told the next step is to replace the compressor. I am not going that route as my A/C bows frigid air and the noise disappears after a few seconds. I plan on extending the warranty when the factory one is about to expire anyway so I have plenty of time if the noise worsens which I doubt it will.

The rear end whine is most noticeable at 45mph but this doesn't mean it won't happen at a lesser mph. Notice if the whine stops when you let off the gas pedal only to return upon depressing it again, if it does, then its a pretty good chance thats the problem.


----------

